# Ridgid See Snake



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

We have decided to purchase the Ridgid See Snake, and checked out authorized distributors. The best price is on Amazon.

Is there any reason I should not order through them?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> We have decided to purchase the Ridgid See Snake, and checked out authorized distributors. The best price is on Amazon.
> 
> Is there any reason I should not order through them?


No reason that I can think of.

I think Amazon is great.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

This is not a dig at Amazon but I have had nothing but problems when ordering over the internet. If I don't deal locally I deal with AJ Coleman. So far they haven't been beat in price or service. I had some issues with Ridgid and they took care of everything and lightning fast.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

On a expensive piece of electronic equipment like a camera, IMO it would be a good idea to purchase it from a known rep. dealer.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I have Amazon on the internet version of speed dial. They have been a great resource for us with zero problems. 

The biggest issue is to be sure it is an item that ships directly from Amazon.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> We have decided to purchase the Ridgid See Snake, and checked out authorized distributors. The best price is on Amazon.
> 
> Is there any reason I should not order through them?


If you are not in a hurry you can find a good deal on Used Sea snake from ebay or craigslist


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Tool up has decent prices. I love Amazon, as Biz said make sure Amazon is shipping it. Can't beat free shipping. 

I got my mini on ebay, but the wait to find the right one for a good price could be long.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I ordered two of them today. Our supplier was $246. ea, and Amazon was $199.00 plus free shipping. My concern was warranty. 

It was also available at Home Depot for the same price. I'd rather not give HD the money.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> I ordered two of them today. Our supplier was $246. ea, and Amazon was $199.00 plus free shipping. My concern was warranty.
> 
> It was also available at Home Depot for the same price. I'd rather not give HD the money.


Mini Sea snakes you mean


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I misunderstood.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

TallCoolOne said:


> Mini Sea snakes you mean



Micro


----------

